# Abfragen auf ResultSets



## mmp (11. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Es existieren 2 verschiedene Klassen. Die eine hat direkten Zugriff auf eine Datenbank (via JDBC), die andere hat / darf keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank haben und bekommt nur ResultSets.
Gibts es nun irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, dass die 2te Klasse SQL-Statements auf die ResultSets ausführt?

Soweit ich weiß, ist dies leider nicht möglich. Andere Workarounds fallen mir aber auch nicht ein.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee.

thx im vorraus
mmp

ps.: Mein erster Post :wink:


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2007)

du brauchst das resultset nur an die andere klasse übergeben. wer sagt dass das nicht mgl. sein soll?!


----------



## mmp (11. Mrz 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du brauchst das resultset nur an die andere klasse übergeben. wer sagt dass das nicht mgl. sein soll?!



Das ist eh klar. Die Frage ist wie ich es schaffe, weitere Queries auf das Resultset auszuführen.


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2007)

mmp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ResultSet ist, wie der Name schon sagt, das Ergebnis einer Abfrage.
Folglich kannst du darauf keine Abfragen starten.


----------

